# Surprise Its A Fatty or IE



## four20 (Feb 23, 2016)

Im tellin ya this kid loves smoked meat.













IMG_2187.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






OMG dad it has ground chuck,

mushrooms and Swiss cheese!













IMG_2200.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016


















IMG_2202.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






Sorry y'all  daddies little girl is in charge of photography for this one.













IMG_2204.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






After 2 hours @335-350f it hit an IT of 165 f using Jim Beam Oak bbl wood chips. Then put into a pre-heated broil oven for ten minutes at 550 f ..... broiled... crispy!













IMG_2206.JPG



__ four20
__ Feb 23, 2016






Rested at room temp for 35 - 40 minutes. Sliced and served with brown gravy as a steak or on roll with brown gravy to dip sammie in........ yeah dip it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks great and an adorable young lady. Seems just yesterday my middle girl was helping daddy with supper. She got engaged tonight.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Time has flown by...JJ


----------



## four20 (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats  JJ ...... If he screws up and makes her cry.. PM me


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks...Keep up the good work...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 24, 2016)

F20, nice looking fattie and great looking helper !


----------



## tropics (Feb 24, 2016)

Four that looks great,I still have not made one,so its on the list

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome looking fattie!

Points for the photographer!!

Al


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2016)

F20, great looking fattie.

It is so great you are cooking with your daughter. I still remember doing things with my parents as being some of my fondest memories and I am old!

Points for great food and great times.

Disco


----------



## four20 (Feb 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> F20, great looking fattie.
> 
> It is so great you are cooking with your daughter. I still remember doing things with my parents as being some of my fondest memories and I am old!
> 
> ...


Comfort food is just that. Its a form of nostalgia that triggers memories of experiences we have had. We encourage our 11 yr old son to cook. He is very creative, and it exercises his young mind more so than school sometimes. Idle minds...... Now Im still trying to figure out if she is daddies little girl or if Im that little girls daddy. If I and the wife can teach our kids how to love I hope we will leave this world in good hands.


----------

